

Several startup ideas, how to do? - mitch37

Hi, I happened to have a few startup ideas that I believe are relevant tech and business wise, how to proceed?
One option would be to simply pick up the most promising one, wait some years, sell the company and run the next one, providing it&#x27;s still relevant. But  isn&#x27;t it possible to run them in parallel in a way while still maximizing their success and without losing too much equity?
======
andersthue
Have your read "lean startup", by Eric Rise?

I would never run multiple startups, but I think you could do the initial
research to see which idea has any real chance of succes by following the
method laid out in the book!

~~~
GFischer
This... sort your ideas in terms of which ones you like the most - if you like
them equally, do a coin flip - as someone said, if you want the coin to land
on one side, you actually had a preference.

Talk them over with someone you trust - never keep ideas only to yourself,
that's not a good idea.

Then, do some kind of experiment to validate your idea. Do a very early MVP, a
"pretotype" \- you might want to take a look at the Design Thinking, there's
lot of material, but what you want to know is Pretotyping -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4AqxNekecY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4AqxNekecY)

It's tied to the "Fail Fast" mantra :) , and the Lean Startup by Eric Ries, or
my favourites, Steve Blank and Alex Osterwalder - see this slideshow:

[http://www.slideshare.net/Alex.Osterwalder/successful-
entrep...](http://www.slideshare.net/Alex.Osterwalder/successful-
entrepreneurship-5747012)

I'm doing something of the sort - a very early pretotype to have a starting
point to talk with my potential customers and discover their REAL needs (aka
what they WOULD pay money for :) ). Remember, "no plan survives contact with
the enemy".

------
cblock811
Effectively running one company is hard enough. Unless you have a team to help
you, I wouldn't recommend running both if you are serious about them.

Picking the one with the most traction is fine. Also picking the one that
excites you the most is good. You could pick based on any number of criteria
really. But I would still stick to one.

~~~
mitch37
I know, I don't necessary want to run them, but maybe be co-founder and tech
advisor

